
Ask HN: What forum software are people using? - johnnycarcin
I&#x27;m looking to setup a community forum but have no idea what is available&#x2F;secure these days. I&#x27;m open to self-hosting but a SaaS offering would be cool.<p>I&#x27;m not a huge fan of Discourse, I&#x27;m aware of the &quot;older&quot; types like phpbb and what not and I&#x27;ve even checked out Orange forum (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;s-gv&#x2F;orangeforum). None of them quite feel right so I thought I&#x27;d ask HN what they are using :)
======
KajMagnus
There's Talkyard, [https://www.talkyard.io](https://www.talkyard.io) (I'm
developing it). It's a forum-software & Slack & StackOverflow hybrid.

It's free & open source for installation on one's own server. There's SaaS
hosting too.

It'd be interesting to hear if there's something you like about Talkyard, and
don't like about it? And maybe features & integrations you need, that are
missing?

What will your community be about, if I may ask?

------
startupflix
Discourse, Flarum are two that I can recall.

